# Costing as sunscreen



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.durabilityanddesign.com/...icleid=4445&nl_versionid=865&trackid=34058800

This is an unbelievable piece of architecture!
Also offering up a speciality coating.
Sage


----------

